# Colnago flying bike...



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

Colnago developing Da Vinci's flying bike...

interesting...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tech-exclusive-colnago-developing-da-vincis-flying-bike


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

This was the colnago joke for 1 April. Old news dude ......


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> This was the colnago joke for 1 April. Old news dude ......


Exactly. April fools works in July too.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> fools work in July too.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

jjmstang said:


> Fixed it for ya


jajajaja fool of me!!!


----------

